# Puppy vomited worms after vaccination



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

I had dewormed 8 weeks old puppy and after 10 days gave it first shot of DHPPi/L vaccine. 20 hr after vaccination it has vomited worms. Will it affect the effectiveness of vaccine.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It will not have any impact on the vaccine but if pup is vomiting worms that's a heavy parasite load and your puppy needs to be on an aggressive deworming schedule. I would not give any further vaccines until the worms are dealt with.
Were the worms alive or dead?


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> It will not have any impact on the vaccine but if pup is vomiting worms that's a heavy parasite load and your puppy needs to be on an aggressive deworming schedule. I would not give any further vaccines until the worms are dealt with.
> Were the worms alive or dead?


It vomited mid night and by the morning when I woke up all the worms were dead.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Is this your young puppy Winter that you posted asking about being thin with weak hips? If so, the heavy parasite load is likely to be the cause of his low weight. The worms are robbing him of all the nutrients. He needs an aggressive deworming schedule and I would deworm Suki too even if you don't think Suki has worms.
I went back and looked at the pictures you posted of Winter. His poor coat condition is an indicator that he is compromised by the worms and lack of nutrition. Sure once you get Winter cleared of parasites he will develop much better and quickly.

You need to get a stool sample tested so you give the correct dewormer. Winter may have more than one type of parasite and they can need different medications to rid them all.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Springbrz said:


> Is this your young puppy Winter that you posted asking about being thin with weak hips? If so, the heavy parasite load is likely to be the cause of his low weight. The worms are robbing him of all the nutrients. He needs an aggressive deworming schedule and I would deworm Suki too even if you don't think Suki has worms.
> I went back and looked at the pictures you posted of Winter. His poor coat condition is an indicator that he is compromised by the worms and lack of nutrition. Sure once you get Winter cleared of parasites he will develop much better and quickly.
> 
> You need to get a stool sample tested so you give the correct dewormer. Winter may have more than one type of parasite and they can need different medications to rid them all.


You are correct. He is same, the winter. I dewormed Suki and Winter together on 10th of October. At that time suki didn't poop or vomit any worms. However winter had few dead worms in his poop after deworming. Now on 26th he vomited again. Both the times it was round worms.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Springbrz said:


> Is this your young puppy Winter that you posted asking about being thin with weak hips? If so, the heavy parasite load is likely to be the cause of his low weight. The worms are robbing him of all the nutrients. He needs an aggressive deworming schedule and I would deworm Suki too even if you don't think Suki has worms.
> I went back and looked at the pictures you posted of Winter. His poor coat condition is an indicator that he is compromised by the worms and lack of nutrition. Sure once you get Winter cleared of parasites he will develop much better and quickly.
> 
> You need to get a stool sample tested so you give the correct dewormer. Winter may have more than one type of parasite and they can need different medications to rid them all.


It is very sad that I don't have any professional expert vet here to check for exact type of parasite that has affected Winter. Whatever is to be done is on the basis of self evaluation. It will be helpful for me to understand if you can let me know what do you mean by "Aggressive deworming schedule"


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Can you match the worms you saw vomited to a internet image? I've ordered dewormers that require a prescription from Canada. Delivery took a while. Just do the work make sure it is safe for a puppy and weight your puppy and measure correctly. 
I had a dog that was vaccinated later to find out he had worms. His system was wonky for a long time.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

*require a prescription in the USA got without a prescription from Canada


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> *require a prescription in the USA got without a prescription from Canada


Thanks for the reply. Here in India that's not an issue. I got Albendezole and Pyrantel Pamoate based dewormers very easily.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It's not uncommon for dogs to vomit round worms. Don't worry about it - just get him dewormed! And of course, they will pass worms in their poop after deworming.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Shridhar said:


> It is very sad that I don't have any professional expert vet here to check for exact type of parasite that has affected Winter. Whatever is to be done is on the basis of self evaluation. It will be helpful for me to understand if you can let me know what do you mean by "Aggressive deworming schedule"


What I mean by aggressive deworming schedule is that if he is vomiting worms then the load is heavy and it will likely take two or three dewormings on a planned schedule based on the type of worm and it's life cycle to clear them. 

Round worms are easy to identify. But it is possible to have more than one type of worm. Hookworms can't often be seen in the stool with the naked eye and often take more than one treatment to get rid of them. Then there are tape and whipworms. Also, depending on the type of parasite/s will dictate what the best dewormer will be. 
You'll have to be careful with age and weight of your pup too. He is very young. 

There are several forum members that are vet techs or work in rescues here in the US that hopefully will chime in and be able to give you best advise on best type of dewormer and dosage for age and weight.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Springbrz said:


> Shridhar said:
> 
> 
> > It is very sad that I don't have any professional expert vet here to check for exact type of parasite that has affected Winter. Whatever is to be done is on the basis of self evaluation. It will be helpful for me to understand if you can let me know what do you mean by "Aggressive deworming schedule"
> ...


Dewormed him today morning and found a dead round worms in poop after few hrs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Keep in mind that dewormers are toxins. This is why ideally you should be doing this under the supervision of a professional or an experienced person. 
Although they are considered safe when used properly and in correct dosages, when dealing with young pups it's easy to get it wrong.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Keep in mind that dewormers are toxins. This is why ideally you should be doing this under the supervision of a professional or an experienced person.
> Although they are considered safe when used properly and in correct dosages, when dealing with young pups it's easy to get it wrong.


I don't know about US but in India for over the counter medicines like this one they will mention dosage per kg weight on the product label itself. I feed him 5 ml formulation of 50mg/ml Albendezole. I met vet, hif there is no significant change in coat and growth rate after week he has asked me to go for 3 in 1 medicine which works on round worms, tapeworms and whipworms. He also said that vomiting 
worms generally indicate presence of round worms.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shridhar said:


> I don't know about US but in India for over the counter medicines like this one they will mention dosage per kg weight on the product label itself. I feed him 5 ml formulation of 50mg/ml Albendezole. I met vet, hif there is no significant change in coat and growth rate after week he has asked me to go for 3 in 1 medicine which works on round worms, tapeworms and whipworms. He also said that vomiting
> worms generally indicate presence of round worms.


It was just a caution, I mean we used to deworm horses and cattle with creosote but I don't recommend it! Yes vomiting is common with round worms but generally indicates that the parasite load is heavy, which explains your guys condition. Make no mistake, worms can kill a young pup. The balancing act is to make sure you are adequately poisoning the worms but not the dog.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Shridhar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about US but in India for over the counter medicines like this one they will mention dosage per kg weight on the product label itself. I feed him 5 ml formulation of 50mg/ml Albendezole. I met vet, hif there is no significant change in coat and growth rate after week he has asked me to go for 3 in 1 medicine which works on round worms, tapeworms and whipworms. He also said that vomiting
> ...


Surely I will take care of it.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Shridhar said:


> Sabis mom said:
> 
> 
> > Shridhar said:
> ...


After yesterday expelling dead worms in poop my puppy today again pooped 2 more relatively smaller worms (I am attaching pic below) and those were live and crawling around. I hope deworming is working but I am worried will it be enough or should I deworm it again after 2-3 days since everyone here is feeling that worm load is heavy.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

I hope this one which winter pooped is around worm. Please suggest if it requires another round of deworming immediately or shall I wait for another 10 days. Please don't suggest to meet vet, I feel experienced dog owners and vets over here this forum can give better suggestion than what a vet with no experience in pet handling can give. Another information I would like to provide is I have administered 5ml of Albendezole 50mg/ml and my puppy weight currently is 7.8 kg (17.2 lb). He is 53 days old


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Is there an on-line vet service experienced with dogs you can consult with, in your region/climate zone?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A round worm. Have you had a stool sample done -to check for other worms— many eggs are invisible. Dewormers do not kill eggs. There is a schedule to dewormers as not to over due it. If you do not want go into the vet call and ask vet advise.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> Is there an on-line vet service experienced with dogs you can consult with, in your region/climate zone?


No such facilities not available here.


----------



## Shridhar (Jul 4, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> A round worm. Have you had a stool sample done -to check for other worms— many eggs are invisible. Dewormers do not kill eggs. There is a schedule to dewormers as not to over due it. If you do not want go into the vet call and ask vet advise.


I met a vet. He asked me to shift from Albendezole based dewormer to Pyrantel Pamoate based dewormer for next deworming.


----------



## superczar (Dec 13, 2017)

Sridhar
Where are you based out of in India?
I am from Pune and there are plenty of vets here who can help out with basic queries ..
Happy to help if you want me to run a check!


----------

